# Want to work in singapore



## Sonasri (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi.. This is Sona..I have just completed B.E computer science from P.S.R.Rengasamy college of Engineering, Sivakasi and want to develop my career as an Engineer.I am very eager to work in Singapore..Suggest Me with your ideas...thank u...


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Sona: sivakasi like where the best firecrackers come from ?? 

My advice - with tightened rules, it is not easier unless you have something special to add to the resume

Best advice -work through consultants who are from India - TCS, APAR, and the like ..


----------



## ani_india (Aug 28, 2012)

ecureilx said:


> Best advice -work through consultants who are from India - TCS, APAR, and the like ..


What does this means....Give some respect to companies which are earning $10bn + in a year :focus:


Its not easy for a fresher from India to get a job in Singapore if he/she is not from a good engineering college such as IIT/NIT…Best way to work in Singapore is to get a MS degree (NTU, etc) in Singapore


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

ani_india said:


> What does this means....Give some respect to companies which are earning $10bn + in a year :focus:


I don't know what you are on .. 



> Its not easy for a fresher from India to get a job in Singapore if he/she is not from a good engineering college such as IIT/NIT…Best way to work in Singapore is to get a MS degree (NTU, etc) in Singapore


Yes, if you can afford it .. but, wait, with tightening rules, Student pass holders are being kept on an even tighter leash .. so no part time, no additional income -- 

Anyway, what do I know ??


----------



## saurabhb (Dec 13, 2012)

*work in singapore*

Hi dear,

I am saurabh. i also want to relocate from india to singapore. can anyone tell me top online marketing companies in singapore.

Thank's
Saurabh


----------



## ani_india (Aug 28, 2012)

Hey Saurabh

With due respect, If you are looking for cheap SEO, Adsense, adword kind of job then not many in Singapore. All these works are done in India & Philippines.


----------



## Aasim Saaim (Feb 17, 2013)

*want to work in singapore*

Hi i m Aasim Saaim
living in karachi pakistan wana job in singapore is can possiible
?i n so needy bt no hve more qualification except matriculate.
i can job waiter,salesman,in singapore plz somebody help


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Aasim Saaim said:


> Hi i m Aasim Saaim
> living in karachi pakistan wana job in singapore is can possiible
> ?i n so needy bt no hve more qualification except matriculate.
> i can job waiter,salesman,in singapore plz somebody help




Please do not use text speak in any further posts..do so so may result in them being deleted and an infraction issued


----------



## Aasim Saaim (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi! I am Aasim Saaim .Living in karachi pakistan.i am not much more educated just matriculate with science .I am so needy have no money l am jobless person want a job in singapore.I can work as a salesman any store.garments shops etc.i am hardworker never ever disappoint ,please give me one chance i am very thankful to you foreever .
Thanks


----------

